# Separation Anxiety



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I recently acquired an English Setter mutt (no papers). She's an awesome dog who has been through multiple owners. I don't know anything about her history other than the fact that she's been a house dog all her life. Introducing her to the great outdoors has been a delight and she has all the makings of an outstanding bird dog, with a little training. She's very smart and has instantly learned a few basic commands.

The problem is that she suffers from acute separation anxiety. She cannot stand being separated from me. That's great in the field because she never runs out of range. But it's a big problem when I go to work or leave her in the truck to hunt when dogs aren't allowed (turkeys).

What can I do to help her calm down and feel secure?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Give her chocolate? Lol I have no idea.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cut and wrap up some furniture. Our dogs use to chew the furniture all to hell when they had separation anxiety. So Mrs. Goob keeps small packages of furniture in the freezer. I recommend taking a couple of packages with you when you go turkey hunting. By the time you get to your hunting spot they will be thawed out. 

Our dog likes solid walnut with velvet trim the best.




Actually I just made the whole story up. How was my delivery?

.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I have taken several rescue dogs. Most of my experience with separation anxiety is with Dobermans. 

The first thing is not to make a big fuss when you come home, and actually ignore the dog for a few minutes before you pet them. It's hard because they are so happy to see you, and vice versa, but the idea is to let the dog know that your coming and going is just business as usual and nothing to get worked up about. When you leave, come up with some simple word or gesture that you will do every time. Nothing elaborate, you're acknowledging that you're leaving and that you will be back, but at the same time being very nonchalant about it. 

Another thing that helps, especially when you are the person the dog is particularly attached to, is to leave them with a recently worn piece of clothing or something else that smells like you. I had one dog where I took plush animals and stuck them under my shirt for a few minutes. She would lay down in her favorite spot with the toy and cuddle it while I was away.

You may need to start with short periods of time away, and gradually work towards longer periods if you can. I hope at least some of this is helpful. Best of luck!


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Does she chew at the carpet, doors or walls while your gone?


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Wind in his hair has the right solution. If its really bad they actually make a prescription drug just for dogs. I believe it's called reconcile that when used along with WIHH's suggestion worked for me. The drug was about $60 a month and only needed it 2 or 3 months


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I thought this was an outdoor forum not the VIEW or Oprah show


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Ha! Too true Louisianian. I love my dogs but I don't forget they are a dog. Get a good kennel, at least 600 square feet, concrete floor, good roof, get a quality dog house like a dog den, well insulated. Quality food and fresh water, get them out every day and exercise them. Hunt em 20 days a year, train them another 20 days and they will be a happy dog. I don't understand folks who treat dogs like people and I don't understand people who treat dogs like prisoners. But to each his own, to me life is too short to deal with a head case of a dog, send it down the road and get another. There is no shortage of well bred dogs who can hunt as long as you do your part. Sorry my advice is not warm and snugly, you may find more tender hearted advice on another site-- there are far too many red necks on this one!


----------



## GBell (Sep 2, 2013)

In my obviously biased opinion, there's not a more loyal, better behaved or smarter dog on the planet.

Wind is correct, leave the dog a personal article as a temporary fix. Once the dog gets settled in around the house / yard it won't be a big deal. It's temporary.

Every setter I've ever been around has two modes. In the house mode or hunt mode. With the Llewellyn I own now, once she's in the front yard it's hunt time she could sit on the front lawn and look for birds all day. In the backyard she's a totally different dog.

Looking at a dog as a tool, is sure to guarantee you a tool you'll yell at "20 days a year"
Understand, Setters aren't labs, shorthairs or English pointers, all outstanding dogs but totally different in temperament and the way they are disciplined. Discipline a young setter the same way you discipline a young wild ass lab or shorthair and you'll be rebuilding confidence for a good long while. 

Also keep in mind this is a 365 day a year dog / companion. If ya want a huntin' dog, rent one from the guy in the shed when you pay for your pheasants.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks folks, especially Wind. The dog isn't destructive at all, just barks and howls incessantly if I'm out of sight. But the neighbors report that she's calming down.

Oprah? Really? Seems to me that any man who doesn't take responsibility for his dog's well being (and his neighbor's peace) shouldn't have a dog.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

That's good to hear she doesn't destroy stuff. My wife worked at a vet and they had dogs that had it so bad they would try to chew through chain link and right through wood doors. Best of luck and I hope everything works out for you and your pup


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I would crate train her- make it comfortable- good toy- maybe a small dog bone treat when she goes in- leave her- come back in awhile greet her take her out and run her for a few- put her back in and do it over again- and again- you have to make it so she knows when you're not there it's going to be OK- I'd never take her turkey hunting and leave her in the truck. They figure out fairly quickly what hunting clothes, guns and anything to do with it means and then they don't get to go ??????.
I'm from the school that my dogs are hunters----- 40% of the year- then they are back packers- then they are cross country skiers-then what ever I do - they are very good at what ever we are doing because it's a complete enjoyment to them.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

A lot of these dogs were bred to not be a "kennel/run dog", actually I can't imagine putting any dog I have ever had in a kennel/run for extended periods of time. They were bred to be a hunting dog and a part of a family. 
My shorthair is young and gets anxiety when people leave but he settles down quickly. We keep him inside and most the time he gets free range of the house, which sometimes is not the best thing in the world for the furniture... We also have a slightly older smaller dog that he gets to pal around with and spend time with, that companionship seems to keep him mostly content while we are gone. 
I don't make a big thing about it when I leave, just say bye, give him his daily teeth cleaning chew (which takes him about thirty minutes to chew through) and go. I think the chew gives him a chance to transition a bit. When I get home though, I let him be as happy to see me as he wants. I think it builds a deeper connection in his brain.


----------

